# Goat's Milk for Dilution?



## Wintershaddow (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone. I've been doing research on making LS and I have a question.  Can another form of liquid (such as goat's milk) be substituted in place of water for the dilution stage?


----------



## Lindy (May 28, 2013)

Actually it can't be simply because of the preserving issue.  When you are making a lotion with goat milk your maximum amount to be used is 12% since anything more the preservative can't hold.  This would hold true in liquid soap as well.  I have heard of people using it as the liquid for the lye mix but I haven't tried it myself so have no opinion on it one way or the other...


----------



## Wintershaddow (May 28, 2013)

That makes sense - thanks Lindy!


----------



## Lindy (May 29, 2013)

You are very welcome.


----------

